
² mathbff - espeed
http://mathbff.com/
======
gus_massa
The HN filter eats the heart emoji. My suggestion is to change the title to
"[heart]² mathbff".

Also, it seams that the videos cover standard calculus/algebra topics. If I
only could see one, which one do you recommend?

